# Shareasale on Cubecart Help



## RAWRoutLOWD (Mar 24, 2007)

Can someone help me out with installing shareasale onto cubecart? I've already included the code onto cubecart but I'm having trouble with the testing process. I believe that my problem is that since my cart is paypal-based, the confirmation page with the invoice appears on paypal rather than on my website. Is there a way I can have paypal automatically redirect to my confirmation page after the order is made? I've seen it done on many sites before. Is there a setting on the paypal site that I can change to redirect back onto my website or something? Or is their a setting on the admin control panel on cubecart that I can work with?

If anyone has any experience with the installation of shareasale onto their cubecart website it would really help. Thanks a lot!

-RAWR!


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

You can track affiliate sales with PayPal - it would require some IPN development. That's probably already setup in cubecart but I'm not familiar enough to say for certain.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

RAWRoutLOWD said:


> Can someone help me out with installing shareasale onto cubecart? I've already included the code onto cubecart but I'm having trouble with the testing process. I believe that my problem is that since my cart is paypal-based, the confirmation page with the invoice appears on paypal rather than on my website. Is there a way I can have paypal automatically redirect to my confirmation page after the order is made? I've seen it done on many sites before. Is there a setting on the paypal site that I can change to redirect back onto my website or something? Or is their a setting on the admin control panel on cubecart that I can work with?
> 
> If anyone has any experience with the installation of shareasale onto their cubecart website it would really help. Thanks a lot!
> 
> -RAWR!


Yes, as Adam stated, you would need to use the PayPal IPN method of integration with cubecart.

You could also use the paypal merchant account method to make sure the customer stays on your site and isn't transferred to PayPal. I think that costs $20 per month at PayPal though.


----------



## RAWRoutLOWD (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not very familiar with the Paypal IPN method, could you explain what that is? Thanks.


----------

